
Show HN: The Orbital Index Reaches Issue #40 - tectonic
Hey HN,<p>I started Orbital Index 40 weeks ago based on feedback that I received on HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19227434) and I&#x27;ve been sending it out weekly ever since. The response has been great, and readership just hit 2500 people. I just wanted to say &quot;thank you&quot; to HN for the motivation to start this, I&#x27;ve learned a ton.<p>Here&#x27;s issue #40! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2019-11-26-Issue-40&#x2F;<p>-Andrew
======
tectonic
Here's issue #40:
[https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-11-26-Issue-40/](https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-11-26-Issue-40/)

